# Male Spoo humping probs



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, I am personally not a fan of dog parks for many reasons. If there are ill mannered or aggressive dogs there their behaviors can undo much of the work you've done to make your dog a nice family dog. With recent outbreaks of dog flu dog parks have also become a health hazard in some area. In my area the dog parks are not very large and they are just dirt. Grass won't grow in them. Lily comes home quite dirty and Peeves can't go since he is intact.

Does the humping behavior only happen at the dog park or are there other situations in which Archie wants to do it? Does he ever do it to dogs his own size or to people? Answers to those questions may give us further insights into why he does it. Understanding why he wants to should give insights to help develop a way to extinguish the behavior. 

Before you take him back to the dog park you need to reinforce his basic obedience. Rock solid recall, stay, sit and down will all help you to manage his desire to hump. Work on those behaviors in low distraction environments and when they are 100% reliable then gradually introduce higher and higher level distractions until you can be certain he will respond while other dogs are present. Try going to the dog park when you are sure there won't be very many dogs there at first so that there are fewer targets for his attention.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*5monkeys*: These links may be helpful to you.
How to Stop Your Dog’s Annoying Humping Behavior - Whole Dog Journal Article
H*MPING | The Bark


----------

